# Tips for new comers



## j2182 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm new in dubai. here for two months... I don't know lots but I have some tips for other new ones. so they can save their time and money...

I opened a company in here, so I know few persons yet. If you will come like me you should do like me but if your job is ready before come to dubai or if you have friends here everything will be more easy for you...

First of all before come to dubai visit booking com and find a hotel for 5-7 days.also you can check easyhotel com. its little bit out of city (in jebel ali free zone) but very cheap (100 AED/night) than visit thriftyuae com (they are cheapest one) to rent a car for a 3-5 days with GPS.

after that you should go to a mall and buy a GPS for yourself. (its cheaper than rent a gps from rent-a-car company) also go to ETISALAD and get a prepaid simcard for yourself. Mobile phone is everything in Dubai!!!!
than go to a thrifty office and make an agreement for one month rent without gps. (its about 2100-2300 AED) But be careful with radars. when I first came, I took lots of traffic fines (about 1.500 USD) in 4 days.... there are radars everywhere and you thought that everybody drives so fast so no control... but everybody knows speed limits 

after get your car you should check hotel apartments (studio ones) and don't look for night prices... always talk with them for monthly prices... so they can make very good discounts. You should check al barsha for hotel apartments. I know golden tulip suites. they are good and monthly price is about 8000 aed for studio...

after you finish and move to your hotel apartment you should check dubizzle com for rent an apartment. don't look studio ones... there is no lots of difference between 1+1 and studio... Also you can check with yourself... drive your car, if you like an apartment stop and ask reception to look. some of them knows prices some of them don't.. but they will give you real estate company phone number. so you can call and check with them. always ask for 4 cheque.don't pay cash  note that you have to pay belows;
-Deposit (%5 of rent for unfurnished flats and about 5.000 aed for furnished ones)
-Commision (%5 of rent)
-Dewa (1000 aed deposit and 150 aed for start)
you will recieve deposits when your contract will finish)

when you are looking for flat, also check ikea. So you have an idea about furniture prices. I rent with furniture about 42.000 aed/year but its little bit out of city.

For good places you can check belows;
-JBR (jumairah Beach Resorts - prices about 55-85.000 AED)
-Lake towers (about 55-75.000 aed)
-TECOM (50-65.000 aed)
-Barsha (50-65.000 aed)
-Greens (35-55.000 aed)
-Motor city / sports city (35-55.000 aed)

So downtowns are ofcourse always more expensive. It depends what are you looking for. For example for me; I prefer outside of city (sports city) with furniture and brand new apartment (41.000 aed) and buy a second hand car (15.000 aed)... so it depends of your budget.

after you find your flat go to dubizzle again and search for second hand cars... it will be cheaper than renting a car. you can use your old second hand car for 6 months and sell with 1000-2000 loss. also please note that after 3 months you can show your bank statement (salary certificate) and buy what you want... just check for a cheap car from dubizzle for 3-4 month to use...

thats my way... if you have any question just ask.. I will try to help...

good luck!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

That was amazing info. Thanks!

I did not know one could get a hotel for 100 Dirhams in Jebel Ali, if I had known before Arghhhh would have saved me tons of driving.


----------



## j2182 (Dec 9, 2010)

its franchise hotel. in europe they have also with really cheap prices. But they have really interesting concept. rooms are small everything is extra. but hotel is clean so not for living longterm just for sleeping...


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

J,

Cool post. Well done.

It will make a great blueprint for people coming as I'm sure people will have different needs and budgets so they will need to check all the facts relating to their own situation. But I will use your info as a guide, for sure.

Thank you.


----------



## Frimps (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks! Very helpful for those of us coming in



j2182 said:


> For example for me; I prefer outside of city (sports city) with furniture and brand new apartment (41.000 aed) and buy a second hand car (15.000 aed)... so it depends of your budget.


Just curious, what car (brand, model, how old) did you get for 15000aed?


----------



## igulma (Dec 12, 2010)

j2182 said:


> I'm new in dubai. here for two months... I don't know lots but I have some tips for other new ones. so they can save their time and money...
> 
> I opened a company in here, so I know few persons yet. If you will come like me you should do like me but if your job is ready before come to dubai or if you have friends here everything will be more easy for you...
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I am Biritsh and looking at taking an up an opputunity in Dubai. My monthly wage will be 15000 AED, this is less than what i am currently earning in the UK but i've wanted to work in the middle east for a long time now which is why I am considering it. I have a wife and a 3 week old daughter that I would be bringing with me.

The company itslef is based in Media city (if that helps) and what i would like to know is whether 15000 is enough for me to live a good life and also save some money. I have read around and have come to the opinion that this may not be enough but then saw this thread.

Also I read that my family may not be able to join me straight away is this true?

Please advise.....

Thanks in advance,


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

igulma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Biritsh and looking at taking an up an opputunity in Dubai. My monthly wage will be 15000 AED, this is less than what i am currently earning in the UK but i've wanted to work in the middle east for a long time now which is why I am considering it. I have a wife and a 3 week old daughter that I would be bringing with me.
> 
> ...


Are you getting any allowances besides your basic salary (housing, transportation, medical, tickets)? If yes, it might be doable, if not, then I'd say forget it, you will barely make ends meet. Your family can come with you on a tourist visa if they both have British passports. Once you get your residence visa, you'd be able to sponsor them.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

igulma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Biritsh and looking at taking an up an opputunity in Dubai. My monthly wage will be 15000 AED, this is less than what i am currently earning in the UK but i've wanted to work in the middle east for a long time now which is why I am considering it. I have a wife and a 3 week old daughter that I would be bringing with me.
> 
> ...


Did you read the thread sticky that says "Please read before posting" ? You should.


----------



## igulma (Dec 12, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Are you getting any allowances besides your basic salary (housing, transportation, medical, tickets)? If yes, it might be doable, if not, then I'd say forget it, you will barely make ends meet. Your family can come with you on a tourist visa if they both have British passports. Once you get your residence visa, you'd be able to sponsor them.


The only allowances I know of is the medical, don't think i'll be getting anything else. 

Ideally how much would you say would be a good/decent salary based on the above?

Thanks,


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

igulma said:


> The only allowances I know of is the medical, don't think i'll be getting anything else.
> 
> Ideally how much would you say would be a good/decent salary based on the above?
> 
> Thanks,


Is very difficult to say what is a good salary without knowing the details of the position.

Please open a new thread with more details about the position and then people will be able to give you feedback on what is an adequate salary. Let's not hijack this thread


----------



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

cheers j2182,
thats a great help and saves me alot of hassle thanks!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Igulma,
take up Izzy's advice and open a new thread with details....

however, 15k AED without no other allowances (housing, transport etc etc) for a Westener is not going to work if you would like to a) live a western lifestyle and b) safe some money on top....nevermind talking about international holidays or at a later stage put your kids to school....

You will struggle a HELL OF A LOT !!

Cheers
L.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Bless you [email protected]
It is a very useful topic for new comers


----------



## Bah (Jan 12, 2011)

Great tips, they're very useful! Thanks alot 

Don't forget to bump your post once in a while!


----------



## Mithrandir (Jan 12, 2012)

j2182 said:


> I'm new in dubai. here for two months... I don't know lots but I have some tips for other new ones. so they can save their time and money...
> 
> I opened a company in here, so I know few persons yet. If you will come like me you should do like me but if your job is ready before come to dubai or if you have friends here everything will be more easy for you...
> 
> ...


Hi, I am also from Turkey and will be come to Dubai in February. I am also considering Sports City, /SNIP/


----------

